# Brock Lesnar to change his entrance theme song for UFC 121?



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> According to Brock Lesnar's official YouTube Channel, the reigning UFC Heavyweight Champion is looking to change his entrance theme from Enter Sandman (Metallica) to La Pluie D'or (Eros Necropsique). You can visit Brock's YouTube channel to comment about the change
> 
> http://www.lowkick.com/UFC/Brock-Lesnar-to-change-his-entrance-theme-song-for-UFC-121-9673







If this is indeed true, id have to say that i like this one better. Enter Sandman is way too common for the Champion to be coming out to. Now if we could just see Fedor fight Brock and have Fedors entrance song then hear Brocks entrance song = Pure Epic.


----------



## nhgranite (Apr 10, 2007)

i like it. anythings better than tired ass enter sandman.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

That so doesn't sound like Brock.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

No, don't like it for him. Stay with metallica, but maybe using Creeping death instead.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

I kinda like it. I love bagpipes though, one of the few instruments that can be played at a funeral or rally an army for war. For some reason that sound stirs deep emotion. 
When he is doing his walk out and opens his mouth and stretches his jaw, that alone would make me run...lol


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I should just keep my mouth shut, as there are Brock and Metallica fans here.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

enceledus said:


> I should just keep my mouth shut, as there are Brock and Metallica fans here.



Most Metallica fans should be used to it by now. You can't be a present day Metallica fan without having a thick skin, because you know there's going to be someone saying something, lol.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

This song just doesn't match Brock at all, IMO. Enter Sandman fits much better. If he does change it, hopefully it won't be to the song in the video.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

How about 'Chapter 4' by Avenged Sevenfold? Mainly because it has the line, "I'm coming to kill you; won't leave until you die". Seeing Lesnar stalking toward you while hearing that could result in the first pre fight KO.

Or he could come out to their newer 'Nightmare'. It keeps the Enter Sandman theme and it's by the next generation Metallica.

Avenged Sevenfold, is what I'm saying.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Anything is better than Hughes coming out to his country song. I still swear he does it to depress his opponent because his song could drain the energy from Guida.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

PLEASE NO. The pretty flutes don't fit Brock. Stick with more Metallica, they have plenty to choose from. Maybe switch to For Whom The Bell Tolls. That's fitting. Or maybe Don't Tread On Me.


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

It's like a cross between Final Fantasy 7 and Zelda cuz


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm glad, Metallica are terrible and Enter Sandman is so very played out


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

So you want a guy with 'Kill em all' tattoo'd on his back to come out to melodic female lyrics? nah.

Perhaps something by the Gorillaz , or Guerilla Radio :O


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Since Brock is all Viking and what not, this is more fitting than anything else:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-UbViuK4fY


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I like it. And it will sound much more fitting over the arena sound system.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The female vocals and bagpipes blew me away. Not in a good way.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bulls on Parade would be cool but I can't even play the video since an administer has to upgrade my flashplayer and they aren't too worried about my ability to watch youtube while on the clock


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

I can only begin to imagine why that dude wants to change from Enter Sandman to that.

Someone needs to introduce Brock to some Samael or The Project Hate. 

Seriously, if he's worried about sh*t sounding mystical in the least there are much better metal bands who give that same sound with a much harder edge.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

If those midi programmed bagpipes were replaced with real bagpipes, that song might work...


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I am sure he would come out to a heavier version then that cool midi version.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

War said:


> I can only begin to imagine why that dude wants to change from Enter Sandman to that.
> 
> Someone needs to introduce Brock to some Samael or The Project Hate.
> 
> Seriously, if he's worried about sh*t sounding mystical in the least there are much better metal bands who give that same sound with a much harder edge.


Very true. Hell even the new Demon Burger song will fit his purpose. I'd still go with some more traditional Death Metal if I were him


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjlBCAx6330

Pretty scary if he uses this entrance theme.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

OHKO said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjlBCAx6330
> 
> Pretty scary if he uses this entrance theme.


Scary stuff although is see this fitting to Fedor more than anyone else.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Was this made on Sibelius?! Sounds horrible. Now if he had a full band playing and him coming out to that, it would be sick.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

No...
He really needs to come out to 
1 'Symphony of Destruction' by Megadeth
2 'The Coming Curse' by Iced Earth


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Just noticed one of the related videos to it...






Would be hilarious.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

^^^

I wonder how Cain would react lol


----------

